# Canoe Trip



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Orlando, Laura and I took a canoe trip down the Santa Fe River today. Here are some pics from the trip. We started at 7:45am with lots of fog that lasted till about 9:30am. Unfortunately, the recent rains had the river level higher than normal and the water wasn't crystal clear like it usually is.























































Hygro eating goats













































Here's a link to my slide show in photobucket if you want to see more pics.


----------



## lilypotter2009 (Jun 26, 2009)

Excellent pics!!! I wish I could be there amidst of all the greenery


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

you can fool me and say thats the amazon and i still believe you, just as long as you dont post the pic of the goat. 

btw, did you see any alligator?


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

The water wasn't clear like it normally is, so we didn't see any gators on this trip. We canoed down Juniper Springs about a week later and saw three on that trip. The last one was hiding under a downed tree and we almost ran it over because of the current. As we passed by the tree, I glanced over and saw the gator head about a foot from the canoe.

Here's a pic of the first gator we encountered at Juniper Springs. This one is still a juvenile, he was only about 3-4 ft long.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Lucky Gator


----------

